

Ask HN: How do you deal with email overload? - nealmydataorg

I found the following mentioned by Harjeet Taggar.
"I spend an unfortunate amount of time in email. With a 150+ founders per round and a lot of the general questions coming via email. This is also how we make introductions to investors/companies for the startups.".<p>Many people must be feeling effect of email overload.<p>How do you deal with email overload ?<p>Thanks,
Neal (MyDataOrganizer.com)
======
nealmydataorg
Thanks Marlon,

It is helpful.

I was thinking of managing todo-list type of emails-data with task management
software as todo-list type of emails are actually not meant for emails.
Similarly there might be other categories of emails-data (e.g. scheduling time
for meetings etc.) which can be processed by data organizer software resulting
in fewer emails.

Neal

------
MarlonPro
Try this. It might help somebody.

<http://inboxzero.com/>

I found it interesting

